# Beach living mamas!



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

let's chat...
I live on a beach in florida, just like to compare areas and types of people and fun things you do with the kiddo during the day...I would love to hear from you!

I live on a not so crunchie beach, wished it was







there are lot of retirees living here and a lot of middle age too, it is a big vacation spot...

I have two kiddos we go to the beach everyday for a few hours , we have been here two years the little ones are beginning to get bored with the same old routine everyday, I dont drive so we pretty have to stay on the beach, on the weekends my Dh will takes us to other beaches in the areas that are having festivals etc, I just started buying my produce from a co-op that I just found out we have here, so that was pretty nice...

well anyone else want to chat?


----------



## Tynka (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey there!
We live in Myrtle beach, SC and to be honest, i hate it... I'm expecting my first baby now who is due in Februaray and I think this is not the best place to raise a kid. Same thing -big vacation spot with bunch of retirees and middle- aged people, while all the younger folks just come and go. I don't even have a single friend here- now that sucks (i've been living here 2.5 years now)!
Oh and.. i terribly miss snow, especially during the holidays







i can't believe it was 70 degrees yesterday!!!


----------



## TX Mama (Dec 9, 2009)

I too am on the beach! A small island town in South TX. We love it here but there are some things I would change. I don't have access to organic foods or "those kinds of people". The community is awesome but just not "my people".
Both hubby and I surf but I have been out of the water a lot since pregnancy. I am due in early May and it is tough to lay on a board right now...that and the water is 59 degrees right now! Blech...
It may not always be this coast but we will always be on the beach








This is also a vacation destination...winter spot for yankees...and also a small marine masters program so that brings in some younger folks.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

well it is good to hear i am not alone! lol The people here are nice people just not my kind of people as TX Mama posted. No organic either, no school, so we homeschool and the activites they have for the few kiddos that live here cost money, which we really dont have extra for each month. I have made about 5 or 6 frineds since we have been here and only remained friends with one weird I know and i dont know the reason the others stopped meeting us on the beach... well i guess i kinda do we are not their type of people either, when one mama heard i nursed my dd until she was two she gasped and never called me again an even actually tried to avoid me a few times we saw her in the grocery store. the other mama thought it weird i slung my dd around and one was a single mom and just plan out complained all the time.

i do love the beach just not the feeling of being alone without family kwim?
so glad you replied


----------



## TX Mama (Dec 9, 2009)

I am planning on homeschooling too. The schools here do quite well academically (Not even sure that is spelled right!) but I want more for my kids. I really don't go out much (even before being pregnant) and don't have any close friends here. Kind of sad but I have made my peace with it.


----------



## babysx9 (Jun 5, 2005)

I live on a beach in Florida too but I love it! While some things do cost more, there are so many other low cost things for us to do. We love to go the beach and hang out so it is awesome for us. We have lived a lot of other places and this feels more like home than anywhere else. I do wish it was easier to find organic foods but I have only been here for 6 months and have been finding more and more. There are some great farms not too far away in Alabama. There is a mix of ages here and I am a bit different than most but that happens to me everywhere we have ever lived. The residents here are awesome so far and I don't mind the tourists since most are families.


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babysx9* 
I live on a beach in Florida too but I love it! While some things do cost more, there are so many other low cost things for us to do. There are some great farms not too far away in Alabama. .


wow Alabama? ( the state ) really.
We are at the very bottom of Florida, so heading there for organics would be impossible. LOL







thanks for your input! We dont have alot of vacationers quite right where we live but a bit up the road there are ton, must most are from florida they come to the beach for vaction. I really missed the snow this holiday season but I think what I miss more is my family, if I could bring all them and my friends to live here, I would probably never leave. lol


----------



## Kia74 (Feb 14, 2004)

We are landlocked right now but will be living near the beach come May. In some ways its a dream come true, I love the ocean and am really excited that the kids will grow up surfing, snorkeling & scuba diving.

But as others have mentioned the demographics of the town we will be living in is older and pretty homogenous culturally/ethnically. The move is job related so our improved circumstances will help if it proves impossibly hard to find "our kind of people"


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

There is a very small possibility that we may move to a beach area and I've been thinking about it a lot. The possibility is very small right now, so I don't know why I'm even thinking about it just yet, but I am just that way!









Every time I go to the beach, I think it would so great to live here! Part of me LOVES the idea of living at the beach, and the kids growing up at the beach, but at the same time, I will miss the mountains (where we live now) and I am worried that it will be a difficult move for my 10 yr old to leave friends (we have lived in the same city for our entire marriage).

So, I have a couple of practical questions if this becomes more of a possibility. First, I need to buy a car, now, because my car is not going to last much longer. Now I live in the mountains with snow and winter weather so I was thinking about either an AWD Sienna or a Honda Pilot. But if we move to the beach, I don't think I will need 4 wheel drive, etc. And I don't want to buy something now that wouldn't be a good match, even though this is still just talking about this as a small possibility. But this made me think about, what kind of car is good for living at the beach? And are there certain features about cars that are better for that climate, like the salty air, etc?

If we did move to the beach area, what is better, to live right by the beach? Walking distance? A few blocks of a walk or drive? Further inland? It seems like there are lots of small communities all up and down the beach, dotted with some bigger cities along the way, so what would you prefer?

Just dreaming about the possibility!


----------



## BeachBearMama (Sep 7, 2007)

TX Mama, we may live in the same place.

I'm on the Texas gulf coast, sitting in my beach house 13' off the ground, with a napping little one in my lap. DH and I own a store here in town. We also plan to homeschool.

Nice to see other beach mamas!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TX Mama* 
I too am on the beach! A small island town in South TX. We love it here but there are some things I would change. I don't have access to organic foods or "those kinds of people". The community is awesome but just not "my people".
Both hubby and I surf but I have been out of the water a lot since pregnancy. I am due in early May and it is tough to lay on a board right now...that and the water is 59 degrees right now! Blech...
It may not always be this coast but we will always be on the beach








This is also a vacation destination...winter spot for yankees...and also a small marine masters program so that brings in some younger folks.


----------



## MsHiss (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
So, I have a couple of practical questions if this becomes more of a possibility.

If we did move to the beach area, what is better, to live right by the beach? Walking distance? A few blocks of a walk or drive? Further inland? It seems like there are lots of small communities all up and down the beach, dotted with some bigger cities along the way, so what would you prefer?

Just dreaming about the possibility!

















.


----------



## catscharm74 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice to see these posts...It is my ultimate dream to find a little beach house...I am striving towards downsizing to the point that when that leap day comes, I can pack what I need into my Jeep and go!!! May I ask how big your homes are? What do you like? What you don't like? Small town or larger touristy town? Thanks. I am thinking of going to the Texas Gulf Coast, since I am from Texas.


----------



## TX Mama (Dec 9, 2009)

BeachBear...I am down the road a bit from you in Port Aransas. Very small town of less than 4,000.

Catscharm...I prefer small towns. Although small, Port A is a tourist destination. It is more families in the summer and older "winter Texans" in the cold times. Most all of our food places are locally owned with the exception of a few chains. Very interesting place for sure....tight knit community that really comes together in times of need.

Momofmine...you asked about cars. In TX we can drive on the beach and sometimes the sand is soft so having a 4x4 or AWD is key. We drive a Subaru Forrester and love it. We both surf so the boards fit easily on top. An undercoat is a must to help with rust as is frequent spray downs. No car is immune to the salt air though. You also asked about house in regards to the beach. It depends on what beach you are living on. If it's in a hurricane area (which the entire Gulf Coast and Atlantic are) then being on the beach is not ideal. Every area is different. We are required by law to purchase wind, flood, and homeowners insurance here. Then you look at areas like Galveston that just got hit by Ike. I have friends that live a block off the seawall and their house was fine. Friends that lived further inland had their stuff loft due to flooding. Friends on the west end had a little damage but nothing major. While other friends in Jamaica Beach the opposite way lost everything and only have a concrete slab where their house once was. It's a gamble...I would not trade living off of the coast though!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Subbing...I live on an island surrounded by beach







, we camped at the beach this weekend and while I don't live on a beach, it's about 2 miles away.







We are big beach goers here!


----------



## TX Mama (Dec 9, 2009)

MangoMommy...are you on Oahu? Two summers ago hubby and I went to Kauai for 5 weeks and LOVED it! It was totally our pace. Easy to navigate and small so you could get to a lot of the island quickly. We both surf and there are breaks everywhere with all types of skill levels. I would love to check out the other islands as well.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, O'ahu. I'd love to be on another island but DH's job is only on O'ahu. But we still love it!


----------



## Organique Gal (Jul 26, 2003)

I live close to the beach... We live on a small gulf island close to Vancouver Island, BC Canada. We practically live on the beach during the summer months. Our favorite activities are swimming (once it warms up in the summer, obviously), flying kites, and just soaking up the sun and playing in the sand or reading... picnics are a huge hit too. Great place to meet other moms and kids.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

For those of you who live right by the beach (meaning a short walk there), do you think that is a big part of loving where you live? I am just wondering what it would be like living right in a beach community vs. living a 30-minute drive to the beach. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## TX Mama (Dec 9, 2009)

Good thing about being on O'ahu is you can travel to the other islands to visit for cheap! It's expensive to get to Hawaii!

We also traveled to Vancouver Island this summer for surf. WOW! It is so beautiful there! The water was a little too chilly for my taste but I still had fun. The surf community there is very nice as well. That included the family of black bears we encountered in the parking lot. We were at Wicki Beach between Tofino and Ueculet. That whole are is just stunning! I loved all of the driftwood and wanted to load up my car









As for living close to the beach...that is my preference versus having to drive 30 min or whatever. The town I live in is roughly a square mile in size so everything is close. Golf carts are street legal here and you can bike anywhere in 15 minutes tops. I grew up not too far away in a city of 300,000 + and the beach was about a 30 min drive. I feel like I like to be immersed in the whole culture. It's 50 degrees outside and I am wearing flip flops. Our kids wear board shorts (swim trunks) to school, it's just more laid back and I think living on the island adds to that.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, that is what I was thinking it might be like. I mean, even if you are only 30 minutes from the beach, I wonder how often we'd actually go, and you kind of have to pack everything up and go for a while, instead of being close to home. I imagine it's much more expensive though!


----------



## TX Mama (Dec 9, 2009)

It generally is more expensive to live directly on the beach versus near it. That transfers over to other things also...gas is more, food is more, insurance is more, etc. I still think it's worth it!


----------



## Liss86 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I used to live across the street from the beach and miss it terribly.

Mamamoogs, I lived in South Florida to. I want to move back but where I lived wasn't really the best place to raise a family. We have thought about moving back but are scared we won't leave if you do. lol

MangoMommy, we are also considering Hawaii. For a while we were thinking of Kauai and Big Island, but now I think we are considering all of them. This way we have more options for hot, humid, and beach living.

I imagine it's hard to find mama's like us in beach towns/cities. I ideally would like to live somewhere with a community feel, local organic food, public transportation and walkable, hot and humid weather, near or on the beach, good schools, etc. But that is ideal right haha. I guess I'd settle for local produce, and hot and humid weather near or on a beach. All winter and as spring is yoyoing my emotions I just keep remembering living on the beach and thinking if I could just take my LO to the beach and sit on the sand with the sun shining on my face everythign would be just right. =)


----------



## Liss86 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Yes, that is what I was thinking it might be like. I mean, even if you are only 30 minutes from the beach, I wonder how often we'd actually go, and you kind of have to pack everything up and go for a while, instead of being close to home. I imagine it's much more expensive though!

I agree I think that half hour drive definitely keeps you from goingmore often.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liss86* 
All winter and as spring is yoyoing my emotions I just keep remembering living on the beach and thinking if I could just take my LO to the beach and sit on the sand with the sun shining on my face everythign would be just right. =)

Hmmm, sounds good to me too.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

This thread is making me really excited - I'm from TX too - and my family has a house in Surfside (the island south of Galveston)...you guys have no idea how much I miss it. We lived close enough to make weekend and long summer trips to our house. It's called the Anchor, it's a house on stilts (the reason I say that is because it's rented out most of the year - maybe someone has stayed in it!). I've been surrounded by mountains in Utah for 3 years, and while I love them and hiking is a passion, the beach is just way better. Plus I'm tired of snow - I'd give anything to wear shorts on Christmas and not have to dig my car out and de-ice the windshield every morning. Only 2 more winters and hopefully I'm done (school).

Anyway. I'd love to live next to the beach. Houston is great because downtown isn't a huge commute from the beach. DH and I have been talking about living aboard a sailboat for a few years, maybe docking in Kemah. I'd love to raise kids on a beach!

Dh's parents are currently in Boca Raton (they may not be for long - finances lol) but for other issues we're cutting off communication. So yeah - DH and I are both beach-bums.


----------



## umm aishah (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey I go to beaches in Clearwater and St. Pete as often as I can....
Whoever is in this area maybe we can meet there sometimes...


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umm aishah* 
Hey I go to beaches in Clearwater and St. Pete as often as I can....
Whoever is in this area maybe we can meet there sometimes...

We're in st pete drop us a line


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Subbing! I'm a Florida native living in Michigan. While I have become accustomed to the mild summers here, I still miss REAL beaches. With shells, not rocks. I miss the smell of saltwater air and coconut oil... so much that I am studying Hospitality Travel & Tourism, I started this program with the intention of eventually making my way back down there for work someday. We'll see. For now I live vicariously through you mamas


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

We are in Hawaii


----------



## dolphinmama (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeay for Beach Mamas! We're in Central Florida on the East Coast, always looking for other homeschooling, beach families!!!


----------



## slinginhipmama (Feb 15, 2005)

We just moved to Rochester NY from Satellite Beach Fl. We lived across from the beach and I miss it terribly! I miss riding our bikes along A1A. I miss running on the beach, I miss watching the sea turtles hatch on the beach late at night. In the cooler weather, we'd open all the windows so we could hear the waves while we slept. Although I grew up in the north, I am a Florida girl and I know we will be back....

There is nothing like living on the beach!


----------

